# Seagull 1963 Re-Issue



## Ryan P

Hi guys

Iâ€™m contemplating the purchase of said watch.

The primary difference appears to be there are case two sizes â€" 38 & 42mm, & was wondering if there is any reason for this apart from present preference for a larger case?

I also notice that there is the option of a crystal case-back on some watches (in both sizes), is this a desirable/viable option/addition, or would it be prudent to stay with the solid version?

Lastly (for now ), prices seem to be in the region of a tad over Â£200, for a new watch, would this be considered a reasonable price?

Any advice/suggestions/recommendations will be most appreciated.

Cheers

R


----------



## luckywatch

Bigger watches are more popular these days. I got the smaller version and it has a wonderful vintage feel and look to it. Crystal backs always add some interest IMO. I am lucky to have both. You can always purchase a crystal back separately. Â£200 and more is what they go for delivered. There are subtle changes to the dials so check out as many images as you can. The 63 is a classic watch. There are a couple of used ones on the bay at the moment and one of them ends today. Do a worldwide search on the bay and you will see the Panda version in Germany. Some come in a wooden box and others in a tin.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Each to their own but personally I prefer the solid back B)










(photo nicked off the net)


----------



## Draygo

I have had the 38mm and now have the 42mm. A more wearable size for me (although of course this is very subjective). The 38mm has more vintage character and the one downside to the 42mm is that it uses the same handset... so they're a bit short and lack the elegance of the original.

Here's my 42mm:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Draygo said:


> I have had the 38mm and now have the 42mm. A more wearable size for me (although of course this is very subjective). The 38mm has more vintage character and the one downside to the 42mm is that it uses the same handset... so they're a bit short and lack the elegance of the original.
> 
> Here's my 42mm:


Here`s my 38mm for comparison...



Personally I prefer the overall look of the smaller version :yes:

Edit- the blue hands are more obvious in this photo...


----------



## Draygo

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Personally I prefer the overall look of the smaller version :yes:


I think I do, too!


----------



## Trigger

If anyone is planning to bag the one ending in a few hours, I might as well let you know that there's no chance of it going on the cheap... if you can decypher the not-so-cryptic meaning.

Sorry.


----------



## luckywatch

I've been playing with mine today so here are a few shots.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I thought the yellow shirt was bad enough :swoon: :lol:


----------



## Lampoc

Have a look at "Watchnique" in The Netherlands. They're a reliable seller and a new 38mm 1963 Sea Gull will set you back about Â£160. They don't have the 42mm ones though.


----------



## Ryan P

Many thanks everyone for the informative replies & stunning pix!

I think Iâ€™ll be going for the 38mm version - thanks for the honesty â€˜Dragoâ€™.

From what information & pictures I can come across, it seems there are minor/subtle differences:

Â· in the dial â€" some have a gold bordered Red Star & some have 2 extra symbols atop the 4 above the 6 numeral.

Â· some are 19 jewels, others are 21.

Â· some have sapphire glass, others have acrylic.

Â· the sub-register hands seem to alternate, some have a tail on the constant seconds, whilst others have that hand on the 30min register.

Is any of the above relevant, or are they just earlier/later versions of the same thing & should it influence my purchase?

Cheers

R


----------



## Lampoc

I'd go for the acrylic. Any scratches will polish out with ease. The sapphire version just looks a bit weird in my eyes.

Just compare them with the original version or buy the one you like best. They're all good


----------



## luckywatch

If I did not have the display back on I would forever want one. Now I want to put the solid back on. I guess the answer is to buy 2. 



















The combination of colour and detail on the dial is stunning. IMO.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Ryan P said:


> Â· some are 19 jewels, others are 21.


As far as I know they all use the same 21 jewel movement, I can`t remember why the 19 Zuan ones were so marked :huh:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As far as I know they all use the same 21 jewel movement, I can`t remember why the 19 Zuan ones were so marked :huh:


I believe because the original Air Force watch had 19 jewels, so it's just an historical accuracy thing...

The more I look at these... well, personally I would go with the 38mm in the most basic configuration possible: no display back, etc.


----------



## Trigger

:icon24: One is 'with Gull'.


----------



## luckywatch

Well I never *Sea* that coming. :yahoo:


----------



## William_Wilson

It's been said, but I chose 38mm plastic front and steel back.










Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> It's been said, but I chose 38mm plastic front and steel back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I think I remember you had a problem with the crystal? How did you resolve it and do you know if that's common or you just had bad luck? I'm saying this because of the acrylic VS mineral choice, acrylic crystals seem to fall off more easily. A lot of Smiths Everest had that issue.


----------



## William_Wilson

Roy replaced the crystal for me. The upper part actually split from the base of the crystal. I have not read of anyone else having this issue.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, I remember now... so you got a lemon. Plexi it is.


----------



## luckywatch

This one is well worth a look at the pictures and a read of the history. Some subtle differences to the dial and the back. The dealer is a good guy as well.

281258342628 :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

He must have listed them today, he had none yesterday (or maybe I've checked the day before). Sapphire and display back version... I guess it's a good price. It would end up being more expensive than bought inside the EU for me, here in taxland :wallbash:


----------



## Caller.

It won't be listed tomorrow either! 

I hate this forum.


----------



## Trigger

The seagull has landed. Straight off the minging nato it was on and on to the perfect red leather strap. Action shots later.

It is gorgeous.


----------



## Rotundus

Trigger said:


> The seagull has landed.	Straight off the minging nato it was on and on to the perfect red leather strap. Action shots later.
> 
> It is gorgeous.


its later already, make with the pictures man !


----------



## Trigger

Unable to supply pics of the seagull in flight. I was sad enough to take it's new strap to work with me in anticipation of arrival. Plus a spring bar tool.


----------



## William_Wilson

Trigger said:


> Unable to supply pics of the seagull in flight. I was sad enough to take it's new strap to work with me in anticipation of arrival. Plus a spring bar tool.


What's sad about that? Work is merely a distraction. 

Later,

William


----------



## Trigger

Very true WW. A means to avoid impatient waits and trips to the delivery office.

And here are a couple of quick shots of the gull of Oriental seas...



















This, as all will be able to see, is the smaller cased version. Those who have said this is more in keeping with the classical, vintage look of it are quite right IMO. It seems to wear better than it's width due to the 'old skool' bulbous case. It really is beautiful and is definitely well worth the outlay - I got this for about Â£130. I'm not entirely sure about the bright engineer's blue hands but it's not that important. I'm going to have to keep the chronograph rolling as the hand getting in the way of the star and 21 ZUAN is bugging me a bit. The seconds move very smoothly and it's quite a loud ticker... what's not to like?

If you like the look of these then definitely snag one. A great addition to any collection.


----------



## it'salivejim

BTW Poljot24 has a Chinese New Year sale on 1963s - 10 euros off. Enter '1963' at checkout.

Better than a kick in the teeth I suppose, and probably more than a Seagull workshop worker makes in a month


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


>


I was ready to direct you to Scott's strap club when you mentioned a red strap... but that's not really red, is it? More like a burgundy-ish brown? Looks surprisingly nice :yes:


----------



## Trigger

My photography is abysmal. It is probably a deep cherry red.


----------



## luckywatch

Trigger said:


> My photography is abysmal. It is probably a deep cherry red.


 I've got a pair of monkey boots that are cherry red. Good choice. :thumbup:


----------



## miroman

Hi,

just arrived (incredible fast - only three days from NL to BG):



















I think the classic (solid engraved back and domed acrylic) model looks more "authentic" and more vintage and brings us to the times, when the watches were made mostly by a men, than by a robot or computer...

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I've got a pair of monkey boots that are cherry red. Good choice. :thumbup:


Just yesterday, I was contemplating ordering a pair of 10 hole DcMartens in that colour from Amazon (oxblood as they also call it), they're on sale or something. I wore nothing else in my teen years, except mine were always the black steel toe version.


----------



## chris.ph

im saying nothing---------- my DMs are green suede :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a pair of monkey boots that are cherry red. Good choice. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Just yesterday, I was contemplating ordering a pair of 10 hole DcMartens in that colour from Amazon (oxblood as they also call it), they're on sale or something. I wore nothing else in my teen years, except mine were always the black steel toe version.
Click to expand...

 Let me know when you get your boots and I will help you to choose a shirt.


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> im saying nothing---------- my DMs are green suede :tongue2: :tongue2:


Never had the suede versions. I think we only had them her on that double sole version they have and I never really fancied those.

It was more of a nostalgic thing really, I don't think I could get used to them nowadays as I'm used to CAT boots which are much more comfortable. Just those 2 week of braking in the boots and walking around with raw heels...


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Let me know when you get your boots and I will help you to choose a shirt.


Yeap, those but without the steel toe. That's where all my DcMartens went kaput, the leather would rip on that area where the steel toe ends and the foot flexes. It always pissed me off as the rest would always have plenty of live in them.

BTW, that's a typical skinhead colour but, ironically, also the iconic colour for the Israeli army.


----------



## luckywatch

miroman said:


> Hi,
> 
> just arrived (incredible fast - only three days from NL to BG):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the classic (solid engraved back and domed acrylic) model looks more "authentic" and more vintage and brings us to the times, when the watches were made mostly by a men, than by a robot or computer...
> 
> Regards, Miro.


I just noticed your 11 'o'clock different to mine?


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a pair of monkey boots that are cherry red. Good choice. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Just yesterday, I was contemplating ordering a pair of 10 hole DcMartens in that colour from Amazon (oxblood as they also call it), they're on sale or something. I wore nothing else in my teen years, except mine were always the black steel toe version.
Click to expand...

I have my old 8 holes. They are 22 years old now.










Just the standard sole.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a pair of monkey boots that are cherry red. Good choice. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Just yesterday, I was contemplating ordering a pair of 10 hole DcMartens in that colour from Amazon (oxblood as they also call it), they're on sale or something. I wore nothing else in my teen years, except mine were always the black steel toe version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have my old 8 holes. They are 22 years old now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the standard sole.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

And no steel :yes: Those things will last longer than any of us here!


----------



## chris.ph

ive been looking for a pair of DM brogue boots for years but i can only find them for 345quid so bollox to that


----------



## William_Wilson

chris.ph said:


> ive been looking for a pair of DM brogue boots for years but i can only find them for 345quid so bollox to that


For that money you could buy "proper" soled brogue boots.

Later,

William


----------



## Trigger

Just think how many nice watch straps could be made out of a pair of unfashionable old boots.


----------



## chris.ph

ask pav im sure he would make a strap for you if you sent him one boot :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> Just think how many nice watch straps could be made out of a pair of unfashionable old boots.


Ah, but they are now a bit like those 80s looking Casios. The cool difference is that you don't see young kids wearing them, it's people our age getting nostalgic. You see some gauy or gal wearing those and you know you share some sort or history, have probably been at the same concert, etc.

Damn, now I'm thinking I must get me a pair... :wallbash:


----------



## Draygo

William_Wilson said:


> .
> 
> I have my old 8 holes. They are 22 years old now.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William





Kutusov said:


> ...it's people our age getting nostalgic. You see some gauy or gal wearing those and you know you share some sort or history


I pleaded with my parents to get a pair in my teens ('79?) - they were reluctant because they said they were 'just a fad'. I've still got the same pair. Admittedly, they've seen better days! I've also been thinking of getting my second pair just recently. (Full declaration: I've had a few pairs of their shoes over the years, which have been and gone  )

BTW... ^^ Love the 1963s guys. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

The new black Sea-Gull 63 has landed at 219 euro.


----------



## William_Wilson

Interesting. I think it would have a bit stronger impact if the blue hands were black to match the case.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Interesting. I think it would have a bit stronger impact if the blue hands were black to match the case.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Or everything that is golden being black.

Anyway Scott, you now own two 1963s?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I think it would have a bit stronger impact if the blue hands were black to match the case.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> Or everything that is golden being black.
> 
> Anyway Scott, you now own two 1963s?
Click to expand...

 No I am just sharing the pictures. Being a strap Guru I get sent stuff like this as they value my opinion. Anyway I thought you liked black.


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I think it would have a bit stronger impact if the blue hands were black to match the case.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> Or everything that is golden being black.
> 
> Anyway Scott, you now own two 1963s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I am just sharing the pictures. Being a strap Guru I get sent stuff like this as they value my opinion. Anyway I thought you liked black.
Click to expand...

Think the original reissue 38mm is hard to beat and not sure this does it. Have been wearing mine today but still on same drab olive NATO it came on....(delicate wrists and all)


----------



## Trigger

Nothing wrong with Darth Gull and I quite like it but it destroys any notion of it's classic look. The Sith have not succeeded this time.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> No I am just sharing the pictures. Being a strap Guru I get sent stuff like this as they value my opinion. Anyway I thought you liked black.


I actually like very few black cased watches. I've owned a couple in the past and I don't think I have any on my whislist right now.



Trigger said:


> Nothing wrong with Darth Gull and I quite like it but it destroys any notion of it's classic look. The Sith have not succeeded this time.


Yeap, that's it. :yes:


----------



## Caller.

Took delivery of my order this morning - really happy with the watch and pleased to have joined the fan club! :thumbup:

The case is 38mm and it came with a basic NATO, so needs a new strap and I'll be looking for burgundy / ox blood - a much darker shade than triggers.

Anyway, here's mine:


----------



## luckywatch

Excellent choice Caller v1.


----------



## Caller.

Thanks! Only slight concern is how long it stayed wound for?. What should I expect, bearing in mind it may not have been wound for some time before I took delivery.


----------



## Kutusov

Caller v1 said:


> Thanks! Only slight concern is how long it stayed wound for?. What should I expect, bearing in mind it may not have been wound for some time before I took delivery.


The fact that it didn't run for a while shouldn't affect anything on the power reserve of the watch. If anything, it preserved the spring and other moving parts. That being said, power reserve for one of those is about 40 hours. Just wind it when you are going to wear it and, if you do for a several days straight, it's probably best to wind it everyday when you wake up or go to bed.


----------



## Caller.

Ok, thanks for that, it lasted less than 24 hours on the 1st wind, stopping at 7.55am this morning. I would have wound it at about 11am after receiving it yesterday. I guess I need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Kutusov

Less than 24h with a full wind? Do you keep the chrono running when you wear it? It's a lot less if you do...


----------



## Caller.

No chrono running. I'm now wondering whether that first wind was a full one? I wound it at about 10 this morning, so will check how long it lasts this time!


----------



## Kutusov

Yeah, check that out... should last you at least from the morning to the evening of the next day, both my ST19 do. If it doesn't, then there's something wrong with it....


----------



## Caller.

Well, it finally stopped - at 17.45 today - I thought it was going to go on forever!! :lol:

That's just short of 56 hours, so I guess there's nothing wrong with it!!

Another question - in view of this, should I wind it daily, every two days or only when I'm going to wear it? I ordered a strap from Toshi, but it's going to take about 5 weeks!


----------



## William_Wilson

If you are not going to wear it every day, then wind it when you are going to wear it.

Later,

William


----------



## Jeremy Fisher

You should wind it at least once or twice a month to ensure that all the parts stay lubricated, otherwise doesn't really matter how often you wind it.


----------



## Kutusov

I personally don't keep my watches running if I'm not wearing them. But mind that there's two schools of though on this. Some say you should keep your watches running to keep the parts lubricated. The other says that contributes to wear on the parts, so it's better to let it stop. Jeremy's view sounds like a good and reasonable compromise between the two.


----------



## chris.ph

neither do i but there is a trick if they start but then stop, open the back and heat the mech up with a hair drier( i pinch my mrs' as i dont need one) and it seems to release the lub so it does its job, ive done this on a couple of vostoks and an old seiko 5 with good results


----------



## Caller.

Thanks for the advice chaps. I will be wearing it, but it will share wrist duty with a few others, but not until the new strap arrives - the Nato it came on barely fits. So it will get wound regularly a few times a month at least.


----------



## Jessincka

chris.ph said:


> neither do i but there is a trick if they start but then stop, open the back and heat the mech up with a hair drier( i pinch my mrs' as i dont need one) and it seems to release the lub so it does its job, ive done this on a couple of vostoks and an old seiko 5 with good results


Excellent tip Chris. Just got an old Vostok running..


----------



## Caller.

Right, got my new strap on Friday and had it fitted yesterday. As stated before I got it from Toshi, it's described as plum on his site and a deep burgundy by me! Very pleased with it and how it, IMHO, matches the watch.

This 1st photo makes the strap look a bit lighter than what it actually is (excuse fluff!) -


----------



## luckywatch

Very nice that. Toshi, one day me thinks.

Would suit a nice plum shirt with white piping. :thumbup:


----------



## Caller.

luckywatch said:


> Would suit a nice plum shirt with white piping. :thumbup:


I'll bear that in mind next time I visit my tailors - Oxfam! :yes:


----------

